# Scene ideas for Halloween Party



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Do a search for "party ideas" using the "Search this Thread" tab. Best of luck!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey. Do you have a set theme? Also post this is in the party section. I think you might get more details.

It seem's like alot of people go for a haunted house type theme. So just set up spider webs, erie lighting, skeletons. Also it appears that doing a Witches theme inside is also on high demand. Create spooky/funny potion bottles with lables like Frogs Legs, Fang Juice, Bat Blood Spice, Pumpkin Ale.


----------



## Mrs Magic (Jul 24, 2010)

*Thanks Heaps*

My hanuted house is quiet big with alley ways which open up into small rooms. 1 room is a saw theme, 1 room is a Butchers Chop shop scene, 1 room is a Doctor Death scene, 1 room is a graveyard still need 2 more room ideas


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

1 could be a room in an insane asylum


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

How about zombies? You could have victims on the floor and set up a few attack scenes.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

You could do one room as a seriel killer theme. I saw a thread on here discussing it. You could have pictures, newspaper clippings, candles, doll body parts, journals with crazy scribbling and writing. Maybe someone being sacrificed in the middle - depending on how gory you want to make it. 

You could also do a Carnival theme in one room. Clowns are pretty scarey to some people. 

Or maybe a voodoo type theme. Or a pirate theme. Or Skeleton theme. Or a Classic monster movie theme (dracula, frankenstein, werewolf, etc)


----------



## Mrs Magic (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks heaps guys thats helped heaps ill let ya know what i come up with


----------



## tank.1007 (Jul 25, 2010)

set up one room like camp crystal lake and get jason after em


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

or a boiler room and get Freddy after em.


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

How about a Chop Shop Theme...It is really really gross!

Here is a sample to give you an idea:
http://www.sleepyhollowpumpkins.com/grossfood.pdf


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Great minds on this board, hope you find what you want.

Good luck.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

What about a "Wolf Creek" room based on the Australian movie? Use corrugated tin for the walls, lots of old tools, chains, car parts, etc. Run extracts from the movie on TV/PCs or sound clips.

HTH

Ian


----------

